# Comments wanted



## fredito (Dec 27, 2014)

Still working on trying to get better at making duck calls. Turned this one along with one from hedge yesterday. This one is different as it's the first one I put a band on as well as taking a different style on the barrel. For the finish, also a first...I used blo and ca. Went this route after a conversation with @SENC although I went with blo since I didn't have ca activator. I do think I need to work on the epoxy, had a little clean up on that...The wood is Birdseye maple my dad got in Michigan recently. He went to a place that had 1 3/4x20 dowels. This is actually a cut off for a tool handle is isn't even one of the more figured dowels! Comments are welcome, this one will probably go on my lanyard.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Tclem (Dec 27, 2014)

Well if you listen to @SENC you are starting off on the wrong foot. He is dangerous and you can't trust anybody with a name like Henry. If course mine is Harold so I guess I better shut up. Looks good bud

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 27, 2014)

It looks good Fred. I'd hang it around my neck - if it puts duck meat on the table that's all that matters.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## fredito (Dec 27, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Well if you listen to @SENC you are starting off on the wrong foot. He is dangerous and you can't trust anybody with a name like Henry. If course mine is Harold so I guess I better shut up. Looks good bud



Gee...I heard around here not to trust anyone from Mississippi.....I'm so confused

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 27, 2014)

He


fredito said:


> Gee...I heard around here not to trust anyone from Mississippi.....I'm so confused


henry came from Mississippi. Ask him. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 27, 2014)

Kevin is CK-crazy.
Mike is old.
Tony (take your pic which) is a few bricks shy of a load.
Erik has some nice wood.
And I am poorer today than yesterday.

Oh, did you mean comments about your call? Sorry.

I think you're off to a great start! I like the shape, though to my eye the barrel could be a bit longer. When I started, I gathered samples of calls I liked and attempted to make similar calls. That gave me practice with different elements, and also taught me a lot about proportions - and eventually I started working on my own style. I still change it up a bit and still periodically attempt to adapt others calls (usually old callmakers) just to stay fresh.

Whatever you do, don't let that one go... you'll be amazed at how much your calls change over time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 27, 2014)

fredito said:


> Gee...I heard around here not to trust anyone from Mississippi.....I'm so confused


No, you're not confused, you're right. Specifically avoid Harolds and Tonys from MS.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 27, 2014)

SENC said:


> Kevin is CK-crazy.
> Mike is old.
> Tony (take your pic which) is a few bricks shy of a load.
> Erik has some nice wood.
> ...




Mike is old

WHATTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 27, 2014)

I like it, nice and clean. One of these days I'll try my hand at a call since I do have that new to me shotgun in the closet......


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 27, 2014)

Nice looking call.


----------



## myingling (Dec 27, 2014)

Nice ,,,Hows it sound ?


----------



## fredito (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks for the comments. I have made some longer ones out of hedge so far but last night I was looking at some of my other calls and one had a super short barrel so I tried to make it like that @SENC I need to make the leap to reelfoots!!. I agree it could be longer. @myingling it's an echo insert so it sounds okay. Honestly I have some calls by custom guys that like the sound of much more. I need to just pull the trigger and try to make my own inserts. I am surprised though by how different this one sounds from my hedge ones...kind of fun! This one is not to shabby though as a cut off for a tool handle!!


----------



## justallan (Dec 27, 2014)

I like it, Fred. If it works, go with it.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Dec 27, 2014)

Looks good! Henry is a good person to learn from! Now Tony/Harold is one crazy cookie..


----------



## Tony (Dec 28, 2014)

Fred, I don't turn or make calls, but I have always gone with the credo that if I like it, it's good. Now, as to how it works, that's another story. Look around, find designs and shapes that you like and go with those.

As to all the comments about Tony's that may or may not be directed at me, I'm above commenting on those.........

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BrentWin (Jan 2, 2015)

It looks like you're well on your way. I agree with Henry, hang on to that one. The longer you have it, the more meaningful it will be to you. There two calls that I wish I had back They are the first call that I ever made, a deer horn predator call and the first duck call that I ever made, with my own toneboard in it. I gave both of them away and wish I hadn't.


----------



## axelsmith1 (Jan 2, 2015)

The shape looks good. I like the roll coming off of the band and into the lanyard groove. My personal preference would be a longer barrel. To me it kind of balances the call out. I am not sure from the photo if there is a roll at the mouth piece end, but a sharp edge on that end could get to working on the lips with active day in the blind. That list is just the picky stuff though, Nice work


----------

